# [SOLVED] network device naming eth0 eth1 eth2

## Lupin_the_3rd

Hello all, I have a question about how the enumeration of eth interfaces occurs, and where that configuration is stored.  The reason, is that I have a Gentoo machine that has in the past, had two DEC Tulip network adapters installed, which enumerated as eth0 and eth1.  That's fine.  I later removed both of those adapters, and instead I installed a single TG3 adapter.  The new TG3 adapter enumerates as eth2.  Even though the old DEC Tulip cards that used to be eth0 and eth1 have been completely removed from the system, it seems the eth0 and eth1 names are still "reserved" somehow.

How can I force the new TG3 adapter to become eth0 instead of eth2?

Thanks all.

PS.  Not sure if it matters, but this is on a 64 bit EV67 Alpha processor system (Compaq XP1000) with kernel 3.5.7

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## Lupin_the_3rd

Perfect, exactly what I was looking for, THANK YOU

----------

## Jaglover

You are welcome!

----------

